# New Beek from North Alabama



## copper287 (May 31, 2009)

Hi.Good to see a beek from AL.If you have any ? some one here will help you or you can pm me with a ? i'll help you all i can.Nice to see you on here.copper287


----------



## Adam (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. It is good to see another keeping bees in alabama. Do both of you know about the upcoming seminar at auburn? It is on the first saturday in February, I am planning on attending.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Welcome from a S. Alabama Beek. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## willrich68 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes I did know about the meeting but timing is not good for me. I am trying to get to the local meeting in Cullman. I will continue to learn all I can from everyone on this and other web sites.


----------



## T.J. (Dec 17, 2009)

hello and welcome.i'm a new member here too - and everyone has been great.i've learned alot in my short time here. :thumbsup:
T.J.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome North Alabama! I hear your concerns and my best advice to you would to be to link up with some other bee keepers in your area who can help you. Additionally, you may want to get behind your hives and give them a little "heft" (lift up just a bit by hand) to see if they are heavy with honey. If not, you may have to feed them sugar syrup this spring until the nectar flow comes on. Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello from Shelby County! I'm pretty new to this myself (just got my first hives last Spring), but have learned a lot since setting up my hives - through trial-and-error, mostly. Forums like this one have been really helpful to me, as well. Good luck with your hives!


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi there! Welcome to the forum.


----------

